# Shipping to FFL... (as a buyer)



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Anyone have any experience with this? what is the average charge one will charge to let you receive a firearm through them? Just curious, as there seems to be some fairly good deals out there, but need to be shipped through an FFL as seller's terms.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## sporty (Jun 24, 2004)

MSUICEMAN,


It all depends where you live and the kind of business holding the F.F.L., the norm is around 15-20 dollars. If it is a dealer who is upset because you didn't purchase from them the dollars and additional fees will start to add up quickly. Like I stated earlier the average is 20.00 dollars just for the paper transaction and background.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

www.gunsamerica.com you can find ffl dealers in your area that will accept a firearm for you and i believe they also list their charge.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Are you shipping within this State?

Is it a long gun?

If so you may be able to recieve and mail.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I use a local FFL dealer and obtain his signed FFL copy to send to the out-of-state FFL shipper. Since I do a lot of business with the local gun dealer, he charges me $10 to do the Federal Form 4473 and the instant-check. I would ask a few FFL dealers what they charge. Once I used another FFL dealer and he charged me both the fee to do the paperwork and what he would have made on the sale through his shop. Ask up front. All the best...
Gil


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

I have shipped and recieved long guns through the USPS with no hassle at all. I called the regional rep and she said it was perfectly legal and if I ran into any problems to have the local post office call her and she would take care of it. Just another option. Next is to have someone ship directly to you without using a dealer with a FFL.


----------



## Xstream Outfitters (May 4, 2003)

Jay's Sporting Good in Clare $20  

Duncan's in Bay City $25 or $35 up to a certain dollar amount (like around $350), anything above that, 10% of the purchase price :yikes: (not an option as I just ordered a $1400 gun)

Jerry's in Rochester Hills $50

Some shops will cut you deals if you do alot of business with them.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

BigWoods said:


> I have shipped and recieved long guns through the USPS with no hassle at all. I called the regional rep and she said it was perfectly legal and if I ran into any problems to have the local post office call her and she would take care of it. Just another option. Next is to have someone ship directly to you without using a dealer with a FFL.


This may work with a standard muzzleloader (not an Encore or Savage) or it will work with used long guns from a private non FFL holder ONLY. All new or used long guns purchased from an FFL holder need to go though an FFL dealer due to the paperwork and background check. Thats federal law.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

were private individual to private individual each time. And I did say long guns. Pistols are a whole other story.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

BigWoods said:


> were private individual to private individual each time..



Yep, thats the key right there. I just did not want folks to think they were able to buy guns from internet dealers and simply have them shiped usps etc. Ofcourse, most all dealers would never consider this in the first place but you never know.


----------

